# Which bank in india have an excellent internet banking facility?



## sofiawotson (Aug 18, 2014)

Which bank in india have an excellent internet banking facility?


----------



## josin (Aug 20, 2014)

sofiawotson said:


> Which bank in india have an excellent internet banking facility?



wrong section......but SBI is just superb ....excellent security features and is very user friendly. You only need to keep Rs.500/- as min balance.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 20, 2014)

I like ICICI Bank internet services. SBI is good if you are extremely paranoid. ICICI is more practical.


----------



## josin (Aug 20, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I like ICICI Bank internet services. SBI is good if you are extremely paranoid. ICICI is more practical.



its a good thing to be a paranoid when it comes to banking security...its all about ur hard earned money


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 20, 2014)

I would suggest Standard Chartered, no special character/numbers/alphanumeric password required.
Easy to get to reset the password if you forgot it.
Very safe, as you have to enter one time password which is sent to your mobile, each time you have to do a transaction.
You can change your mobile number form their website, then all your messages will come to your new number.
no need to go to the branch at all.

Considering Net Banking, Bank of Baroda & Central Bank of India has worst facility, every time you have something like forgot password or anything else, you have only one option-Go to the branch and give an application. These is the worst bank i will ever have.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I prefer Bank of India and HDFC. Both have served me flawlessly so far..


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2014)

OP should host a poll, instead with the list of major banks.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2014)

SBI has good Internet banking UI but ICICI is sleek.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 20, 2014)

ICICI has been great for me. But internet banking is really a small part of the overall experience. ICICI CC guys have been great for me. All my issues have been resolved within 1-2 hours at most.


----------



## baiju (Aug 20, 2014)

SBI internet banking is very good. SBI Freedom plus app can be used in phone to access internet banking.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 21, 2014)

I have 6+ bank accounts for various purposes. I like ICICI Bank the best.

ICICI Bank :
Security - One Time Password + grid based debit card for each transaction in addition to login password. (Previously they had a separate transaction password and OTP if the mode of access changed)
Convenience - Change password yourself. Add a payee, it gets activated within an hour or may be even 15 minutes after OTP. (very helpful when you need to urgently pay someone over the internet which is actually when you probably need the NEFT most)

SBI :
Security - Good. But horror if you ever forget your password. You have to go to the bank (worst customer service EVER) and so much writing applications and waiting for authentication/approval. Separate for login and transaction/profile or something.
Convenience - Need to wait 24 hour for all payees to be approved. That too after OTP. Only thing remaining is to have biometric validation of payees!
You need to get a separate mobile user ID whatnot with password for the mobile application the issuing process of which has at least 5 steps. I have forgotten and stopped using that once I forgot because I am sure re-activating it will need 25 trips to the bank.
NEW - There is a State Bank Anywhere internet banking application where you can use the same login/transaction details as your internet banking website.

Federal Bank :
Absolutely worst user experience I have ever come across.
Very low default transaction limit per day. 30,000. If you enter a payment detail but cancelled it due to some reason and try to enter another - it gets counted and you will hit the limit. Sorry for today.
You need to enhance the limit - visit branch.
Wait more than 24 hours for payee approval. They will actually call you to verify that you have entered the payee and then make you wait.
You go to enter a payee and their system cannot find the IFSC code. You need to call their CC and shout and then they will add it after 2 days. Sometimes you could enter it direct.
For each and every possible mode of access - internet, mobile, sms, IMPS they need a separate user ID and password. And a payee entered in one mode does not appear in another. You have to go through the same process again.

- - - Updated - - -

HDFC :
Reasonable. But I find their policy of asking for ID proof for each and everything a bit irritating.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 21, 2014)

Till date, SBI has served me well

But those endless hoops and countless applications are sure PITA


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2014)

Bank for non-rich persons with good internet banking, ICICI, HDFC. Bank for persons with no money restriction, StanC, Citi. And there are banks which I call garbage, SBI and kinds. They all are great IMHO, I've never seen either failing other than one or two occasions.
For private I'll suggest either ICICI or HDFC, their CC is great too. For PSU, SBI. Avoid BOB even if they tell you they'll give you 50k per annum for free, period.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 21, 2014)

*CITI Bank is the best. *
Since the time I got it All my mobile, dth post paid recharges are done through it
money transfer happens instantly
excellent customer care.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> SBI :
> Security - Good. But horror if you ever forget your password. You have to go to the bank (worst customer service EVER) and so much writing applications and waiting for authentication/approval. Separate for login and transaction/profile or something.
> Convenience - *Need to wait 24 hour for all payees to be approved.* That too after OTP. Only thing remaining is to have biometric validation of payees!


_Totally untrue. It gets approved for me within max 4 hours and that is the official time required for it as well. Same happens for my dad, mom and at least 10 other people I know having SBI account._

Security in SBI is paranoid and I feel safe that way. I do have an ICICI account and I feel the online banking portal sucks in ICICI. The UI is not at all user friendly. SBI is serving me well for last 9 years and my family for *34+ years*.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I would suggest Standard Chartered, no special character/numbers/alphanumeric password required.
> Easy to get to reset the password if you forgot it.
> Very safe, as you have to enter one time password which is sent to your mobile, each time you have to do a transaction.
> You can change your mobile number form their website, then all your messages will come to your new number.
> ...



Oops.. I missed one point!

ATM usage with Standard Chartered in any bank's ATM is totally free, no 5 transaction limit.


----------



## josin (Aug 21, 2014)

masterkd said:


> _Totally untrue. It gets approved for me within max 4 hours and that is the official time required for it as well. Same happens for my dad, mom and at least 10 other people I know having SBI account._
> 
> Security in SBI is paranoid and I feel safe that way. I do have an ICICI account and I feel the online banking portal sucks in ICICI. The UI is not at all user friendly. SBI is serving me well for last 9 years and my family for *34+ years*.



+1  to that....."max 4 hours" is true....it even works out on Sundays. I have used  SBI, Axis bank, Andhra bank, ICICI and KVB. I find SBI as the most user friendly website for internet banking. Now axis bank has introduced "instant payment system" kind of like RTGS (no min amount restriction) and its very good if you want real time NEFT.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Considering Net Banking, Bank of Baroda & Central Bank of India has worst facility, every time you have something like forgot password or anything else, you have only one option-Go to the branch and give an application. These is the worst bank i will ever have.





ithehappy said:


> For PSU, SBI. Avoid BOB even if they tell you they'll give you 50k per annum for free, period.



It's not the bank, its the shortage of adequate manpower skills n knowledge about their own bank that results in sometimes poor customer service. Private banks have limited customer base & that too urban, they do what is called class-banking... so it's not fair to compare them with state run banks.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a SBI account.

I'm in my Bangalore, but my permanent address is of Delhi. *Can I get a SBI account in a Bangalore branch?* I don't have any local address proof as I live in hostel.

Coming on to the OP's query, I have accounts in Axis Bank, Punjab National Bank and Union Bank of India.

*Axis Bank* = net-banking and all. My daily usage bank. Debit Card works on most international sites. Rs. 10,000 "average monthly balance" is tough to keep. If you have two days of Rs. 8,000...then you need to have two days with Rs. 12,000 in your bank. Otherwise Rs. 250 fine.
*Punjab National Bank* = has all the fixed deposits. No debit card, no net-banking. Basically old fashioned, "jaa ke chai piyo" type of bank. I will NOT recommend their net-banking as it looks from the era of Windows 95. Just get their account, dump money in it and make fixed deposits, PPF etc.
*Union Bank of India* = college fees payment.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 22, 2014)

theterminator said:


> It's not the bank, its the shortage of adequate manpower skills n knowledge about their own bank that results in sometimes poor customer service. Private banks have limited customer base & that too urban, they do what is called class-banking... so it's not fair to compare them with state run banks.


Everyone knows that! Doesn't take away the fact that their employees have horrible behaviour and lacks the minimal knowledge when it's about tech stuffs. See the government banks of other developing large countries. It can't be any worse than it's here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Everyone knows that! *Doesn't take away the fact that their employees have horrible behaviour and lacks the minimal knowledge when it's about tech stuffs*. See the government banks of other developing large countries. It can't be any worse than it's here.



 I asked the local SBI branch manager why their mastercard refuses to work on international sites. he said "No Idea and stop bothering me. I'm not the technical person. Branch's job is to issue debit cards and not to verify whether they are working"


----------



## theterminator (Aug 22, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Everyone knows that! Doesn't take away the fact that their employees have horrible behaviour and lacks the minimal knowledge when it's about tech stuffs. See the government banks of other developing large countries. It can't be any worse than it's here.


It's a mess to be working in such a system. Agreed that some staff do not bother to provide customer service but the system is also equally to be blamed. There is no unique culture which is followed across all branches. Different branches have different set of rules which only adds to the confusion for the employee. What he/she thought was considered ok in one branch is not valid in another branch. Streamlining of work culture is needed. Like once i went to bob to issue a chequebook, one branch told me to fill up a form n submit it, that branch took one week to file my request only because of huge workload while in another they told me to just call toll free number n give ur request there n instantly my req was accepted. Staff shortage is another issue which is leading in one employee doing multiple things. All the darn govt schemes are to be implemented thru psu banks, you cant imagine the workload they are going thru. And now modi talked about bank accts for all in his I-Day speech ����... Salary is meagre, even primary teachers are getting more salary than bank employee, when they demand hike govt starts crying that ur psu, then y not implement those schemes thru public offices


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think salary is meagre, I have spent whole days with my father in banks, and I don't know why they are being paid that much high to be honest. My father himself said that the salary is very high for what we do. Seriously what do they do in working hours? I have seen employees working around the bank, talking with wife on phones, asking about other people, even playing video games, ordering more tea from the lower grade employee etc. With the introduction of computers their job is even simpler now. Updating someone's passbook, taking and giving money to people, processing the cheques, that's their basic jobs. And their advanced job is to talk, they talk too much. And for this they get almost 50k for month, I mean the aged and experienced ones, newcomers get around 20k right? That's not bad either. The only person who has slight pressure in a branch is the Manager, especially when the employees around him are **** and ****ing lazy, which in most cases they are. 

If I had to do those jobs I will gladly ditch my business, which however pays me 5-6 times at least than a bank job but the amount of pressure sometimes get unbearable. I will just ask a bank employee to do what I do for just one week and I can bet the next week he will say please give me back my old job, cut some amount from my salary even if you want, but hell I can't do this. 

Bank employees are overpaid for that they do, and that's my opinion, period.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2014)

^Dude, "the grass is greener on the other side" eh?

Stop whining. What would you say to the IT guys then? 

I go office at 10.30AM, play injustice at least 3-4 times in the day. Read newspaper and accomplish my day-to-day job.
Does that mean I don't work?

It does not matter how long you work, what matters is the time period you work. If the 2Hr. job is taking a toll on your mental and physical health then the job is not that easy.

I bet, even for your business you are not always under pressure.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 22, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't think salary is meagre, I have spent whole days with my father in banks, and I don't know why they are being paid that much high to be honest. My father himself said that the salary is very high for what we do. Seriously what do they do in working hours? I have seen employees working around the bank, talking with wife on phones, asking about other people, even playing video games, ordering more tea from the lower grade employee etc. With the introduction of computers their job is even simpler now. Updating someone's passbook, taking and giving money to people, processing the cheques, that's their basic jobs. And their advanced job is to talk, they talk too much. And for this they get almost 50k for month, I mean the aged and experienced ones, newcomers get around 20k right? That's not bad either. The only person who has slight pressure in a branch is the Manager, especially when the employees around him are **** and ****ing lazy, which in most cases they are.
> 
> If I had to do those jobs I will gladly ditch my business, which however pays me 5-6 times at least than a bank job but the amount of pressure sometimes get unbearable. I will just ask a bank employee to do what I do for just one week and I can bet the next week he will say please give me back my old job, cut some amount from my salary even if you want, but hell I can't do this.
> 
> Bank employees are overpaid for that they do, and that's my opinion, period.



What rubbish are you posting? Have you even tried to be on the other side of the table? Have you even considered what RISKS bank employees go through? Every single piece of paper is associated with risks in a bank.
Is 20k you consider decent for a banker today? WTF ...
I would like to meet a banker who thinks his salary is high  
Have you seen the pressure under a cashier? They have to continuously receive lakhs of cash & make payments throughout the working hours with no or just a 10-15 mins break from 10 to 4. And not just receive them but check thoroughly for fake notes as well because if fake notes are found then it becomes the responsibility of the cashier who received such notes & amount is recovered from him/her. This all when the public wants to get their job done as quickly as possible..  . At evening when cashier has to tally the cash. The final cash figure must match the exact cash in physical .. if found less then the difference will be adjusted from the cashier's personal account. 
In reality, people do adjust since mistakes are bound to happen... and people have adjusted from Rs. 1 to Rs. 1 lacs or may be more on a daily basis ... so your salary is Rs. 15,000 & your cash falls short, say once by 3000, again by 2000 then you're left with Rs. 10,000 to live with your family  
so think what happens beyond the line before shouting on the "slow" cashier. Today, banks are aggressively expanding, opening new branches in far areas where there was nothing. At the same time retirements are taking place like crazy. For ex: Bank of Baroda's face will change drastically in the coming years due to the massive retirements. Due to this Banks are recruiting more than ever. A newly recruited clerical staff is sent directly to the branch without any training. It's like sending an untrained soldier with plastic bullets to a battlefield.
I don't know what type of bank branch you're going where you're facing staff which are not attending customers. True, this scenario was present in banks but decades ago. Today, you cannot talk about banks like this. 
Officers are under tremendous mental stress , pressure that there have been reports of suicides, death due to depression recently. 
Officers have to report at 9:30 am but there is no official time to go back & they usually leave by 8-9-10 pm. It is said inside banking circles that forget family if you're working in a bank  
Then there are Single Man branches. Here there is only 1 Officer (single man ) who looks after all the workings (operations,credit,etc) of the branch...goodluck imagining stress there


----------



## rj27 (Aug 22, 2014)

^^ All above is true unless you happen to be living in some remote village which has got 5-6 banks to distribute the load among them. And even that has got it's own downside. I've seen 4 people (1 manager+1 PO+2 clerks) and a guard running a whole bank branch and there is a whole lot of work going on in backend when these guys are not dealing with public.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 22, 2014)

rj27 said:


> ^^ All above is true unless you happen to be living in some remote village which has got 5-6 banks to distribute the load among them.


And if you're bank is not a top performer. 
Also, bank employees don't live in one place... I would like to know how many times Mr. ithehappy's father got transferred in his career.

- - - Updated - - -

Almost every film industry have showcased bank robbery... another risk  ..


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2014)

calm down everyone.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 23, 2014)

ico said:


> calm down everyone.


I'm shocked how ignorant he could be. Today situation is such that a bank officer is attending to 10 people with 10 different issues all at once while ensuring better customer service as risk of losing good customers is always there & he's finding no workload 



The IT guys find workload when a project comes to their notice, but bankers' projects are running 365 days a year  Neither they're transferred on every 2-3 years frequently....even in some branches officers are called on Sundays to clear their branch managers' targets  Enjoy your weekend , ahem, sunday , now  
 I've been in touch with a recent officer's batch of a public sector bank where some resigned from companies like Wipro, Infosys, tech mahindra,etc. Now after being ruthlessly handed serious risk bearing responsibility & posted in remote areas, they're regretting their decision.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 23, 2014)

SBI if you can get it up and running...LOL
HDFC is also fine.

Credit cards, AMEX... wtf.. such amazing support.. i never knew customer support could be this good.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *CITI Bank is the best. *
> Since the time I got it All my mobile, dth post paid recharges are done through it
> money transfer happens instantly
> excellent customer care.



ditto this


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2014)

theterminator said:


> *Have you seen the pressure under a cashier?*


Maybe you have difficulties reading English properly. So go back and read my previous post again.
I have also seen how one gets drunk without alcohol.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2014)

HSBC and HDFC.


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

I have used SBI Internet Banking only and its good enough for me...
Money transfer though NEFT works fine also...


----------



## theterminator (Aug 23, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Maybe you have difficulties reading English properly. So go back and read my previous post again.
> I have also seen how one gets drunk without alcohol.



No need. Your attitude reflects what you think of bankers. "Give money, take money" , putting it very simple. 
May be you need to read some news, wage revision takes place every 5 years but it is due since November, 2012. When you don't know , please don't share immature comments.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2014)

theterminator said:


> No need. Your attitude reflects what you think of bankers. "Give money, take money" , putting it very simple.
> May be you need to read some news, wage revision takes place every 5 years but it is due since November, 2012. When you don't know , please don't share immature comments.


STFU.
My dad was a bank employee for 32 years I think, I don't need to know anything from stupid like you.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2014)

I use both HDFC and SBI, both are good and have mobile apps. The hdfc app and the website is much more user friendly and have a lot more features. The SBI app and website does not look good, not user friendly and lacks plenty of necessary features, but does the job. I'd prefer HDFC, but there is a minimum balance of 10,000 required I think(I have salary account, zero balance), while SBI has 500 as minimum balance required.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2014)

Why do the debit cards of most Indian banks simply don't work on Google play store?I tried using an axis bank debit card but it was rejected with an error that its not valid! Can any suggest a bank whose debit cards are actually usable in play store?


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Why do the debit cards of most Indian banks simply don't work on Google play store?I tried using an axis bank debit card but it was rejected with an error that its not valid! Can any suggest a bank whose debit cards are actually usable in play store?


I use HDFC debit card, earlier it didn't work on playstore, but its working fine for the past 6 months or so. Its this one: Titanium Debit Card, HDFC Bank: Visa Titanium Shopping Debit Card, Virtual Debit Card


----------



## theterminator (Aug 23, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> STFU.
> My dad was a bank employee for 32 years I think, I don't need to know anything from stupid like you.


Which is why it makes more strange how could you think bank staff is paid more than they deserve. If you have logical points please share other than insensitive remarks.

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> Why do the debit cards of most Indian banks simply don't work on Google play store?I tried using an axis bank debit card but it was rejected with an error that its not valid! Can any suggest a bank whose debit cards are actually usable in play store?



*www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/161111-must-read-information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2014)

Take arguments to Private Messages.


theterminator said:


> I'm shocked how ignorant he could be. Today situation is such that a bank officer is attending to 10 people with 10 different issues all at once while ensuring better customer service as risk of losing good customers is always there & he's finding no workload
> 
> The IT guys find workload when a project comes to their notice, but bankers' projects are running 365 days a year  Neither they're transferred on every 2-3 years frequently....even in some branches officers are called on Sundays to clear their branch managers' targets  Enjoy your weekend , ahem, sunday , now
> I've been in touch with a recent officer's batch of a public sector bank where some resigned from companies like Wipro, Infosys, tech mahindra,etc. Now after being ruthlessly handed serious risk bearing responsibility & posted in remote areas, they're regretting their decision.


my post wasn't meant to be something to be replied at and hence starting this off-topic crap again.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Which is why it makes more strange how could you think bank staff is paid more than they deserve. If you have logical points please share other than insensitive remarks.


Maybe you have trouble understanding simple things. What I said before is my opinion, but my father also agrees with that! In fact he is the person who bashes more or less all the PSU banks, being an employee of a PSU bank.
Besides, I can say ANYTHING, as I'm entitled to my own opinion, learn to stop quoting people when you have no grasp on the subject.
     [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] : PMs are far more valuable thing dude. If this utter crap has to take PM route, then all the communities should close and everyone should take PM route. I think this is the place a mod might wanna do his job.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 23, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Maybe you have trouble understanding simple things. What I said before is my opinion, but my father also agrees with that! In fact he is the person who bashes more or less all the PSU banks, being an employee of a PSU bank.
> Besides, *I can say ANYTHING*, as I'm entitled to my own opinion, learn to stop quoting people when you have *no grasp on the subject.*


Anything doesn't mean you'll go & post nonsense. It's an advice to reply with logical answers,  that makes for a healthy discussion & till now you haven't. I know what I'm saying since I'm a banker myself.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I know what I'm saying since I'm a banker myself.


I don't give a damn about what you do, but you didn't need to say that, I figured that already, anyone can 
No wonder why the banks in India are so good  The system doesn't create people, people create the system, some stupid will never get that though.

PS : This should be my last post about this OT crap. You can keep on barking or show minimal decency, your thing.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't give a damn about you who you do, but you didn't need to say that, I figured that already, anyone can



It's worthless having a conversation here when people post irresponsibly & not on the facts placed.

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> No wonder why the banks in India are so good  The system doesn't create people, people create the system, some stupid will never get that though.
> .


I am trying to underscore the facts what pressure a bank staff undergoes. PSU banks service will always be different than a private bank unless private banks take more social responsibility, open branches in remote areas with minimum average balances. But what I'm noticing is you're trying to win arguments for your personal gain. Why don't you prove that what I wrote was wrong? You didn't mention anything about the risks inherent with this Job. You're just going on & saying your father is a 32 year veteran & so I know everything about bank job. That's not right.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14683&stc=1



Atleast some solace.
Please read between the lines with your mind awake. This was desperately needed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2014)

TL DR Please ? Hindi not my native language


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2014)

First off all, can't believe I'm replying again. Can someone tell me how to stop Tapatalk from letting me notify on even unsubscribed topics? 

Secondly, what the hell is up with that ****ing paper cut? I don't read Hindi or whatever the hell is written there, even if it were in English I wouldn't read. Really dude? A newspaper cutting, that's all you have? Jeez! 

What you said, you might believe. But there's NO FACT. It's YOUR opinion, NOT A FACT. Every damn job has some kind of risk involved, for some job it's more, for some less. No, it's not more with a bank job, not at all, and this is a FACT.

You have proven NOTHING so far, because there's nothing to prove!

I'm not a veteran, nor my father is, doing a job for long doesn't make someone veteran, but I don't need this crap from someone like you while I have someone in my home.

Again, I don't care what you do, I don't care how much butthurt you are because of my comment, I don't care about your opinion either, the only thing I care about is someone has problem with my comment and keeps crossing me with childish and made up reasons. You could have simply ignored my comment, or even said that you don't agree with that, but don't put up garbage! You are the only person who will agree with your comment.

If you are that much insecure about your job, then just get another secure one, or at least try to find one.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2014)

Who's barking now   
you meant to say whatever I wrote was my opinion? And not facts? Plz read my comments about cashier's role. You mean to say none of that is fact? Risk involved in a bank job is not more  , please prove that with logic.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Who's barking now


Tapatalk.

When people say something constructive, that's an opinion. When people say something garbage, that's barking 

PS : If someone else is reading this, should I disable the second option from above? What the heck is Subscribed Forum anyway? 



Spoiler



*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/23/3c8e39198bce64e9288b87002c9964fa.jpg


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Tapatalk.
> When people say something constructive, that's an opinion. When people say something garbage, that's barking


You've explained your barking pretty well  . Not a single rebuttal to my comments yet.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks. I think I have figured out what I should've done earlier.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 24, 2014)

Meanwhile, OP's account was a lie 

Let's get back on topic. Someone in my family reported positive experience with HDFC, so a +1 to that.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2014)

15 अगस्त को माननीय प्रधानमंत्री श्री नरेंद्र मोदी जी ने प्रधान मंत्री जन धन योजना की घोषड़ा की है परन्तु किसी ने बैंकर की तरफ जरा भी ध्यान नहीं दिया। 
योजना के अनुसार करोडो की संख्या में बैंक खाते खोले जाने है परन्तु प्रधानमंत्री जी ने ये नहीं सोचा की क्या बैंकर भी इंसान है ? प्रधानमंत्री जी आप सभी काम बैंको के माध्यम से करना चाहते है और ये सही भी है परन्तु क्या आप आम बैंकर के मन को समझते है ? क्या आप जानते है सरकार की कोई भी योजना आते ही आप बैंको पर थोप देते है चाहे इंदिरा आवास हो,स्कॉलरशिप्स हो,विधवा पेंशन हो,रोजगार गारंटी हो,इनकम टैक्स हो,बिजली का बिल हो या ऐसी ही सेकड़ो योजनाये हो। 
हम आपका ध्यान दिलाना चाहते है की आम बैंकर आपकी इन योजनाओ के नीचे दब कर अपनी कुछ आखरी सांसे ले रहा है। उसे रात रात तक घर जाने को नहीं मिलता वर्षो तक छुटिया नहीं मिलती और लगातार सातो दिन काम करता रहता है। कहने को रविवार अवकाश है पर वो कुछ नसीब बाले बैंकर को ही मिल पाता है। हमारे यूनियन कई वर्षो से से 5 डे बैंकिंग और अपने वेतन बढ़ोतरी की मांग कर रहे है पर आपका ध्यान कभी उनकी तरफ नहीं जाता बल्कि आप सेंट्रल के सभी कर्मियों को 5 डे वर्किंग की सुविधा तो देते है और तनख्वा का तो पूछना ही क्या पर क्या आप उनसे उतना ही काम लेते है क्या जितना सरकार बैंको का शोषड कर रही है ? हमारे कहने का मतलब यह है की कृपया बैंकर्स की दशा की और ध्यान दे युवाओ का बैंक से लगातार पलायन हो रहा है और बैंक में इसके कारण ब्रेन ड्रेन की इस्थ्ती बनी हुई है।


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2014)

theterminator said:


> 15 अगस्त को माननीय प्रधानमंत्री श्री नरेंद्र मोदी जी ने प्रधान मंत्री जन धन योजना की घोषड़ा की है परन्तु किसी ने बैंकर की तरफ जरा भी ध्यान नहीं दिया।
> योजना के अनुसार करोडो की संख्या में बैंक खाते खोले जाने है परन्तु प्रधानमंत्री जी ने ये नहीं सोचा की क्या बैंकर भी इंसान है ? प्रधानमंत्री जी आप सभी काम बैंको के माध्यम से करना चाहते है और ये सही भी है परन्तु क्या आप आम बैंकर के मन को समझते है ? क्या आप जानते है सरकार की कोई भी योजना आते ही आप बैंको पर थोप देते है चाहे इंदिरा आवास हो,स्कॉलरशिप्स हो,विधवा पेंशन हो,रोजगार गारंटी हो,इनकम टैक्स हो,बिजली का बिल हो या ऐसी ही सेकड़ो योजनाये हो।
> हम आपका ध्यान दिलाना चाहते है की आम बैंकर आपकी इन योजनाओ के नीचे दब कर अपनी कुछ आखरी सांसे ले रहा है। उसे रात रात तक घर जाने को नहीं मिलता वर्षो तक छुटिया नहीं मिलती और लगातार सातो दिन काम करता रहता है। कहने को रविवार अवकाश है पर वो कुछ नसीब बाले बैंकर को ही मिल पाता है। हमारे यूनियन कई वर्षो से से 5 डे बैंकिंग और अपने वेतन बढ़ोतरी की मांग कर रहे है पर आपका ध्यान कभी उनकी तरफ नहीं जाता बल्कि आप सेंट्रल के सभी कर्मियों को 5 डे वर्किंग की सुविधा तो देते है और तनख्वा का तो पूछना ही क्या पर क्या आप उनसे उतना ही काम लेते है क्या जितना सरकार बैंको का शोषड कर रही है ? हमारे कहने का मतलब यह है की कृपया बैंकर्स की दशा की और ध्यान दे युवाओ का बैंक से लगातार पलायन हो रहा है और बैंक में इसके कारण ब्रेन ड्रेन की इस्थ्ती बनी हुई है।


For those who can't read hindi, like me:
On August 15, Prime Minister Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi Goshdha public funding of the plan, but did not notice an iota towards the banker. 
Planned to open bank accounts in the number of millions, but the Prime Minister did not say what the banker is also a human being?प्रधानमंत्री जी आप सभी काम बैंको के माध्यम से करना चाहते है और ये सही भी है परन्तु क्या आप आम बैंकर के मन को समझते है ?क्या आप जानते है सरकार की कोई भी योजना आते ही आप बैंको पर थोप देते है चाहे इंदिरा आवास हो,स्कॉलरशिप्स हो,विधवा पेंशन हो,रोजगार गारंटी हो,इनकम टैक्स हो,बिजली का बिल हो या ऐसी ही सेकड़ो योजनाये हो। 
We want to draw your attention to your banker buried under these schemes is their some one breathing. He does not get to go home for the night do not get vacations for years and continues to work consistently Sato day. Bale leave some luck on Sunday to say he is able to get to the banker.हमारे यूनियन कई वर्षो से से 5 डे बैंकिंग और अपने वेतन बढ़ोतरी की मांग कर रहे है पर आपका ध्यान कभी उनकी तरफ नहीं जाता बल्कि आप सेंट्रल के सभी कर्मियों को 5 डे वर्किंग की सुविधा तो देते है और तनख्वा का तो पूछना ही क्या पर क्या If you let them do as much work as the government is Soshd banks?हमारे कहने का मतलब यह है की कृपया बैंकर्स की दशा की और ध्यान दे युवाओ का बैंक से लगातार पलायन हो रहा है और बैंक में इसके कारण ब्रेन ड्रेन की इस्थ्ती बनी हुई है।

Fuuu google translate.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2014)

Cool down. Post your rebuttal without targeting personally. No personal attacks and expletives.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 10, 2015)

Another gives up his life thanks to the unthinkable level of stress put by management. Work seems to never end in this hell even after staying till 9-10pm. Govt is playing a draconian role by not paying heed to the working conditions/emoluments of employees. Public is a mute spectator.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2015)

theterminator said:


> View attachment 15192
> 
> Another gives up his life thanks to the unthinkable level of stress put by management. Work seems to never end in this hell even after staying till 9-10pm. Govt is playing a draconian role by not paying heed to the working conditions/emoluments of employees. Public is a mute spectator.



Looks like Karoshi has come to India.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like Karoshi has come to India.


So they got a term for it. Hope people take these things seriously. It's there since years only to be noticed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

I think ICICI & SBI. My wife introduced me to Net Banking.
Andhra Bank is the worst.


----------



## preetikarmakar (Mar 11, 2015)

ICICI bank limited


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2015)

Any bank that takes 24 hours to add a simple payee for online transactions has bad net banking.

Citibank adds payees immediately, subject to OTP authentication.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2015)

I have Kotak Mahindra, HDFC & SBI Bank account
so far I am satisfied with Kotak and SBI and HDFC is the corporate salary account.

I like 6% interest p.a in Kotak 

I request MODs to create a public poll in this thread.
with list of popular banks
1.Axis
2.HDFC
3.SBI.
4.Kotak Mahindra
5.ICICI
6.Citibank
7.Standard Chartered
8.HSBC
9.Union Bank
10.Any other


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I have Kotak Mahindra, HDFC & SBI Bank account
> so far I am satisfied with Kotak and SBI and HDFC is the corporate salary account.
> 
> I like 6% interest p.a in Kotak
> ...



I think OP can do that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think OP can do that.



Yes OP can
but this OP was last seen on 23-01-2015 03:49 PM
I don't know when he will return


----------



## ankitadixit (Oct 4, 2017)

I have been using Union Bank of India *Net Banking* and *Mobile App* for more than two years now and I think it is best for transactions.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2017)

ankitadixit said:


> I have been using Union Bank of India *Net Banking* and *Mobile App* for more than two years now and I think it is best for transactions.


I am also using the mobile application. Tell me how do you justify calling it 'best for transactions'. It is a crap application in the modern era.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2017)

Any app from a "govt bank" is most likely to be of poor quality with a few exceptions.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 7, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Any app from a "govt bank" is most likely to be of poor quality with a few exceptions.



Not all “govt bank” apps are crap


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2017)

That is why I added "with a few exceptions" though judging by google playstore ratings & comments I wouldn't hope for much from PSB banking apps.


----------



## ankitadixit (Oct 9, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I am also using the mobile application. Tell me how do you justify calling it 'best for transactions'. It is a crap application in the modern era.




Its Simple and the best thing about Union Bank Net Banking is that it will start working instantly, unlike HDFC and other few banks in which you require to wait for 24-48 hrs and you require to visit the branch frequently.

With Union Bank of India, it's almost instant you do not require to leave your Laptop or PC to activate the Net banking and do any transaction.
*mod edit:irrelevant content*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 9, 2017)

^^The post in question was about "mobile app" not "net banking" & starting point of a service is not the sole criterion of its performance(a faster bus with 1 hour late starting time is still better than a slow bus that starts at starting time).


----------



## billubakra (Oct 9, 2017)

All private banks have very good net banking facilities. From public sector banks only SBI competes with them. But in this era of technology going to the bank for login and transaction password is a waste of time. Anyone who knows how to wire funds can generate these two with his account details, pan etc.


----------

